# Anybody know Henry Heas - He sailed with Palm Line



## deeh (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi My name is Deirdre Heas my father was Henry Heas from Cork in Ireland He sailed with palm lines in the sixtys I would love to hear from any one who would have known him or sailed with him thanks


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Deirdre, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community, enjoy the site and all it has to offer - let us hope someone can come to the rescue with some information for you. In the meantime I wish you _Bon Voyage_

_ps. I have taken the liberty of making a minor edit to the title of your thread, so that it stands out and hopefully attracts some useful replies_


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

From Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, Deirdre.
We have ex Palm Line members and perhaps some will remember your Father.
Enjoy our site and join in our friendly discussions at any time.

Bruce


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard form East Yorkshire, Deirdre.
Best of luck with your quest. I'm sure the crew will help if they can.
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome to this wonderful site Deirdre - it would help if you have his seamans Discharge Book and could name his ships.
There are many ex 'Palm People' here.
Stan


----------



## deeh (Jul 11, 2008)

*henry heas*

I know very little unfortunately he died when i was quite young. I dont knwow whether this would help as i dont have the name of the ships but there was a ship that split in two and one half stayed afloat was all over the news at the time my dad was on the ship that towed it back to shore or what was left of it, I think one of these ships was called the Flying Enterprise but not a 100%


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome onboard.

What was your Dad?

Skol
CED


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire and good luck with your enquiry.

We have a lot of resourceful people on here and I hope that someone can help you.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## de paor (Apr 14, 2008)

deeh said:


> I know very little unfortunately he died when i was quite young. I dont knwow whether this would help as i dont have the name of the ships but there was a ship that split in two and one half stayed afloat was all over the news at the time my dad was on the ship that towed it back to shore or what was left of it, I think one of these ships was called the Flying Enterprise but not a 100%


Hi the tug that towed the Flying Enterprise was called the Turmoil.The was a lot of news on the papers and newsreels at the time so the details should be easy to find
rgds
Jim


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## deeh (Jul 11, 2008)

*henry heas*



de paor said:


> Hi the tug that towed the Flying Enterprise was called the Turmoil.The was a lot of news on the papers and newsreels at the time so the details should be easy to find
> rgds
> Jim


Hi I have searched and read a lot about the flying enterprise but finding it really hard to get any information on my dad unfortunately most people that would have sailed with him have joined him in the bright blue sea in the sky any ideas where i would get information about him

Thanks Deirdre


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Henry Heas from Cork*

Well Deirdre, we are going to have to work a bit harder for you. - One route may be to do a "Search" of this site using "Flying Enterprise" as the key phrase and look at the various leads that it throws up - there are plenty of them. (Thumb) 

To start it off, I see that this thread *here* has quite an interesting selection of names and contacts to follow up.

I have now taken the liberty of moving the thread to a fresh location, as it has taken on a life of its own and is more to do with research into your Dad's seagoing career, than saying hello...
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Deirdre
If your father left the Merchant Navy before 1972, then there maybe a CRS10form at the National Archives. A CRS10 form will have the ships he joined and when he left.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATID=8125752&SearchInit=4&CATREF=bt382/2448
Click on Request This, and then Paper or PDF and follow instructions, in the give details box ask for:
The CRS10 form, for Henry Heas. Give his Date and Place of Birth.

It might be worth a try as it is a no find no pay basis.
Good luck


----------



## deeh (Jul 11, 2008)

*henry heas cork*



Tonga said:


> Well Deirdre, we are going to have to work a bit harder for you. - One route may be to do a "Search" of this site using "Flying Enterprise" as the key phrase and look at the various leads that it throws up - there are plenty of them. (Thumb)
> 
> To start it off, I see that this thread *here* has quite an interesting selection of names and contacts to follow up.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark where do I find the new location for this, Im not very good on this site yet sorry thanks for your help

Deirdre


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

deeh said:


> Hi Mark where do I find the new location for this, Im not very good on this site yet sorry thanks for your help
> 
> Deirdre


Hi Deirdre,

You have found it... I merely moved the whole thread to this location "Looking for Old Shipmates" - and as the title remained the same, you found it automatically.

(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## deeh (Jul 11, 2008)

my dad as far as i know was a chief


----------

